# New general in command of Canadian troops in Afghanistan



## old medic (20 Nov 2009)

New general in command of Canadian troops in Afghanistan
By The Canadian Press   19 Nov 2009
copy at:
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20091119/menard_general_091119/20091119?hub=Canada



> KANDAHAR, Afghanistan  — The incoming commander of Canadian Forces in Afghanistan is preparing to change the focus of counter-insurgency efforts as he deals with the possibility NATO will once again enlarge the area under Canadian control.
> 
> Brig.-Gen. Daniel Menard said Thursday he plans to increase troop levels in the province's dangerous capital, marking a shift from existing strategy concerned largely with rural areas southwest of the city.
> 
> ...


----------



## dapaterson (20 Nov 2009)

If only he knew how to wear his beret properly...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Nov 2009)

That's the first thing my wife spotted when she saw the news. 'Why is he wearing his beret like he's in the French army"?


----------



## CBH99 (20 Nov 2009)

I'm guessing its because he's a general, and he feels like wearing it that way....


----------



## Rifleman62 (20 Nov 2009)

Go, See, Fix. Where is his RSM?


----------



## Journeyman (20 Nov 2009)

> "Canada had provided a model of how modern counter-insurgency should be prosecuted."
> 
> [Vance] took the opportunity to concentrate Canadian efforts in a series of villages in Dand district, which saw a drop in insurgent activity during his tenure.



Therefore...



> The incoming commander of Canadian Forces in Afghanistan is preparing to change the focus of counter-insurgency efforts....



Gee, what a surprise   :


----------



## dapaterson (21 Nov 2009)

"Leading change" points on the PER.  Woo hoo!


----------



## Bubbs25 (21 Nov 2009)

The reason why he wears his beret like that is that sometime in his career, like alot of officers, they spend time with international forces. He probably done 2 to 3 yrs with the british army which would explain why he wears his beret that way.


----------



## SeanNewman (21 Nov 2009)

The change in focus from killing Taliban to doctrinal COIN was already made under General Vance who took over early this year.

It was he who first asked the questions:

"Why are we living in FOBs and not with the people?"

"Why are our ops so short?"

"If the people are the prize, why are we running them off to road to protect ourselvs from IEDs?"


----------



## Rifleman62 (21 Nov 2009)

BS

He is in the Cdn Army. Even his pay stub shows that. Anyway his RSM should get a grip on him.

I hope is does a good job in his new postion. I will not add  "no matter how he wears his beret".

P.S. More likely French Army as previously stated, rather than the British Army.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Nov 2009)

Bubbs25 said:
			
		

> The reason why he wears his beret like that is that sometime in his career, like alot of officers, they spend time with international forces. He probably done 2 to 3 yrs with the british army which would explain why he wears his beret that way.



I've spent a lot of time with inmates over the last 20 years but have, so far at least, resisted the idea of wearing an orange jumpsuit.

Wear it right or put on a helmet......


----------



## Jungle (21 Nov 2009)

He did spend a number of years as an exchange officer with the British Army, over a couple of postings, in different positions.
This is where his inspiration for the beret comes from; the French wear their badge on the opposite side.


----------



## Rifleman62 (21 Nov 2009)

Yes, you are correct Jungle re the French beret. I was wrong as these pictures indicate.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Nov 2009)

I've edited my comment. Changed my mind. What's the use arguing this? "Do as I say, not as I do" still seems to be the order of the day.


----------



## observor 69 (21 Nov 2009)

BRIGADIER-GENERAL MENARD J.B.D. , CD
COMMANDER
LINK


Brigadier-General Daniel Ménard joined the Canadian Forces in 1984. Upon completion of basic officer training, he was posted to the 3rd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment, as a platoon commander. In 1987, during this first regimental tour, he served as aide-de-camp to the Colonel of the Royal 22e Régiment, General Jean-Victor Allard. Promoted to Captain in 1988, he was posted to Britain to serve as an exchange officer with the Royal Welch Fusiliers. During this tour, he completed the All-Arms Tactics Course and the Support Company Commander's Course at the School of Infantry in Warminster, England, and served in Britain, Germany and some operational theatres as deputy commander and, later, commander of a rifle company. 

In August 1991, BGen Ménard was posted to National Defence Headquarters as a career manager. A few months later, he returned to a British working environment, serving in reconnaissance and staff appointments in Germany and Bosnia-Herzegovina under the command of North Army Group Headquarters. Returning to Canada in 1993, he was posted to Land Force Command Headquarters as Executive Assistant to the Army G3. He returned to regimental duty in 1995, commanding a rifle company of the 1st Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment, at home and in Haiti. During that regimental tour, he commanded the battalion's Administration Company in Valcartier and Montreal during Operation RECUPERATION, the Canadian Forces effort in response to the 1998 ice storm. In 1999, having graduated from the Command and Staff College in Toronto, he was posted to Land Force Quebec Area Headquarters as G5 Plans. 

Promoted to the rank of Lieutenant-Colonel in 2001, he served for one year as Chief of Joint Military Affairs at Multinational Division (South-West) Headquarters in Bosnia-Herzegovina. In 2002, he was posted to Valcartier as Deputy Commander of 5 Area Support Group. In August 2004, BGen Ménard assumed command of the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment. Over the next two years, he took his unit through 18 months of intense high-readiness training followed by five months of designation as the Canadian Forces' high-readiness infantry battalion. In July 2006, he returned to the Land Staff as Army G3 Operations; becoming Army G3 in June 2007 on promotion to the rank of Colonel. On 2 September 2008, he became the 24th commander of 5 Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group, based in Valcartier. 

BGen Ménard holds a bachelor's degree in business administration and a master's degree in international management. He is also a graduate of the Land Force Command and Staff College at Fort Frontenac in Kingston, and the Canadian Forces Command and Staff College in Toronto. 

In November 2009, BGen Menard deployed to Afghanistan as Commander of Joint Task Force Afghanistan.


----------



## Kat Stevens (21 Nov 2009)

This thread has brought a flashback from my CLC (remember when it was called that?) screaming back.  "How can you be trusted to lead men into battle when you can't even make all your little sock canoes look the same, Cpl Stevens?!?!"   If the biggest problem this guy has is how he puts his hat on his head, I think we're in pretty good shape.


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Nov 2009)

...in the angle of a story - note both are from the Canadian Press (likely the same reporter, given the same placeline).  Maybe it wasn't the RSM talking to the General after the first story?  

19 Nov 09:


> The incoming commander of Canadian Forces in Afghanistan is preparing to change the focus of counter-insurgency efforts as he deals with the possibility NATO will once again enlarge the area under Canadian control.
> 
> Brig.-Gen. Daniel Menard said Thursday he plans to increase troop levels in the province's dangerous capital, marking a shift from existing strategy concerned largely with rural areas southwest of the city.
> 
> ...



22 Nov 09:


> Canada's top general in Afghanistan says he plans to continue the model-village approach pioneered by his predecessor.
> 
> Brig. Gen. Daniel Menard says coalition forces are likely to provide Canada with enough additional resources to focus both on Kandahar city and rural areas of the province.
> 
> ...


----------

